# best offset smoker for the money



## Davelebon (May 27, 2019)

I want to get an offset smoker. I have been looking at the Oklahoma Joe Highland. This smoker will just be for my small family of 4. I want something that will not break and something that is very thick in steel. I only would like an offset, I dont have any interest with something else. Any advice or recommendations to other offset smokers would be appreciated. my budget is about $300.


----------



## wbf610 (May 27, 2019)

I have the ok joes 4:1.  With some mods, it runs pretty well for my short cooks.  

For a dedicated smoker, I’m not sure you're going to find any other decent offset in that price range.  I’m sure the highland will work, just look up the mods for it, and do them before your first smoke.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 27, 2019)

I use a cheap chargriller with firebox attachment from Lowe’s regularly works for me. I have done anything from cheese to turkey’s with it.


----------



## radio (May 27, 2019)

Davelebon said:


> I want to get an offset smoker. I have been looking at the Oklahoma Joe Highland. This smoker will just be for my small family of 4. I want something that will not break and something that is very thick in steel. I only would like an offset, I dont have any interest with something else. Any advice or recommendations to other offset smokers would be appreciated. my budget is about $300.



Where are you located?  I have a barely used Highland with some mods at a great price if you are near S.W Mo


----------



## Davelebon (May 27, 2019)

radio said:


> Where are you located?  I have a barely used Highland with some mods at a great price if you are near S.W Mo


No I am located in California but thanks for the offer!


----------



## cansmoke (May 27, 2019)

I have an Oki Joe Highlander. This is the 2nd season using it and so far am impressed on its heat retention. I wish it had a warming rack but other than that am happy.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 27, 2019)

I have the highland and I wish I would have spent a few more bucks for something else.  I know they don’t have Academy in California, but I think paying for the shipping is worth it. 

The old country is fully welded, no need for RTV or gasket material (except for around the cook chamber door), the stack is in the better position, and it feels like a heavier gauge steel.  I can’t verify the last statement because I can’t find the Spec on the steel used on the Oklahoma joe. 

 I think the only thing you would need for the old country is tuning plates.  It is constructed a lot better than the Oklahoma Joe, which is bolted together. 


https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-smoker#repChildCatid=311402


----------



## Davelebon (May 27, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> I have the highland and I wish I would have spent a few more bucks for something else.  I know they don’t have Academy in California, but I think paying for the shipping is worth it.
> 
> The old country is fully welded, no need for RTV or gasket material (except for around the cook chamber door), the stack is in the better position, and it feels like a heavier gauge steel.  I can’t verify the last statement because I can’t find the Spec on the steel used on the Oklahoma joe.
> 
> ...


If I may ask, what do you not like about the highland? Would you want something better because of heat retention or space?


----------



## xray (May 28, 2019)

I have a Highland that I done a few mods for. Overall, I like it.

 My biggest issue is the fire always seems to smother out when I close the firebox lid and side door...

My workaround is that I leave the side door open. I also take my next split of wood and prop it underneath the lid so that the lid is slightly cracked open, it prewarms the wood and the extra air keeps the fire going.


----------



## radio (May 28, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> I have the highland and I wish I would have spent a few more bucks for something else.  I know they don’t have Academy in California, but I think paying for the shipping is worth it.
> 
> The old country is fully welded, no need for RTV or gasket material (except for around the cook chamber door), the stack is in the better position, and it feels like a heavier gauge steel.  I can’t verify the last statement because I can’t find the Spec on the steel used on the Oklahoma joe.
> 
> ...




I welded the firebox halves together on my Highland and put sealer between it and the cooking chamber to seal off any gaps.  I also did the silicone gasket an the cooking chamber door and it draws a LOT better than it did.  Being bolted together, it has a lot of gaps that cause air leaks, especially in breezy conditions.  The welds and sealer took care of those issues nicely


----------



## radio (May 28, 2019)

xray said:


> I have a Highland that I done a few mods for. Overall, I like it.
> 
> My biggest issue is the fire always seems to smother out when I close the firebox lid and side door...
> 
> My workaround is that I leave the side door open. I also take my next split of wood and prop it underneath the lid so that the lid is slightly cracked open, it prewarms the wood and the extra air keeps the fire going.




See my reply above to Sparky9's post about the Highland issues.  A couple of tubes of red RTV sealant will help you seal up the smoker and help with the "smothering out" issues.  The firebox has a big gap between it and the cooking chamber and the CC door does not seal well on these units allowing air to come in at various places other than the air inlet.  That makes it a bear to maintain temps


----------



## xray (May 28, 2019)

radio said:


> See my reply above to Sparky9's post about the Highland issues.  A couple of tubes of red RTV sealant will help you seal up the smoker and help with the "smothering out" issues.  The firebox has a big gap between it and the cooking chamber and the CC door does not seal well on these units allowing air to come in at various places other than the air inlet.  That makes it a bear to maintain temps



When I bought the Highland, I used the red RTV sealant when assembling the firebox halves. I also used the sealant between the FB and CC as well as in the holes where they bolt together.

As for the other mods, I used a gasket on both the FB and CC doors along with latches for the CC door. I also built a charcoal basket and purchased a baffle plate to even out the side to side temperatures.

I also tried the exhaust elbow extended down to the cooking grates, but I feel it was not needed so I removed it.

It has been mentioned that extending the exhaust stack may improve the draft, but I haven’t tried that yet.


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2019)

I have an OK Joe Highland for 3 years now. I did the sealant around the firebox and added a convection plate. Has some small leaks on the CC but to me not a big worry. It does turn out some really good food, have done ribs, turkeys, briskets, pork butts & chickens (pieces & whole). Metal not the thickest so I probably go through a bit more wood than the heavy steel smokers. BUT...for me it was about the money. A better smoker, shipped would run me $1,500. Got the OK Joe from Walmart at end of the season for $149. The added convection plate cost me $79. Plus the smoker is not so heavy that you can easily move it from spot to spot.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 28, 2019)

Davelebon said:


> If I may ask, what do you not like about the highland? Would you want something better because of heat retention or space?



Radio nailed it.  There are a lot of gaps that need to be sealed up to help control temps.  As long as you know what you are getting into and fix the gaps between the cooking chamber, firebox, and the two halves of the firebox you shouldn't have an issue.

Don't get me wrong, I have made some damn good Q on the highland.  I just prefer to let people know what the issues are before they buy it.  Also, having seen the old country in person, it seems like it's a better quality smoker and worth the extra 100 bucks.  Unfortunately they would get you for another 150 for shipping.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 28, 2019)

sauced said:


> I have an OK Joe Highland for 3 years now. I did the sealant around the firebox and added a convection plate. Has some small leaks on the CC but to me not a big worry. It does turn out some really good food, have done ribs, turkeys, briskets, pork butts & chickens (pieces & whole). Metal not the thickest so I probably go through a bit more wood than the heavy steel smokers. BUT...for me it was about the money. A better smoker, shipped would run me $1,500. Got the OK Joe from *Walmart at end of the season for $149*. The added convection plate cost me $79. Plus the smoker is not so heavy that you can easily move it from spot to spot.



Wow. That's a steal, half the price I paid for mine.


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2019)

I was extremely lucky...it was the last one they had! My first and only offset smoker.


----------



## xray (May 28, 2019)

I bought mine two years ago for $199 during a Memorial day sale.

I had Lowe’s price match Walmart’s price of $249 and then a few days later it went on sale for $199 at Lowe’s so I went back to the store with my receipt for a price adjustment.

I really am happy with mine, I bought it to get into offset smoking. Although I don’t use it as much as my propane smoker, the OKJ is reserved for sunny and relaxing days.


----------

